# Everybody Hurts



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 4, 2016)

*Everybody Hurts*
by Robert T. Muller
July 3, 2016 

The R.E.M. song Everybody Hurts reaches out to those struggling with sadness, loneliness, despair, or thoughts of suicide, asking them to ?Hold on?. The message suggests that persevering can lead to better times.


----------

